# Pics of Kuku (Male) & Lulu (Female)



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

Male







Female


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre adorable! i love how dark lulu is!

and kuku is split pearl  hes got ghost pearls on his back


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

You have gorgeous birds


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my they are gorgeous


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank You!!


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> theyre adorable! i love how dark lulu is!
> 
> and kuku is split pearl  hes got ghost pearls on his back


yeah me too! thanks!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh so sweet they both are!

I moved this thread to the right section of the forum for you.


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

lol Thanks..


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Two lovely birds!


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Stunners I love the female


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Solace. said:


> I moved this thread to the right section of the forum for you.


 didn't spot it


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

They're both beautiful, but I especially love Lulu's colour


----------

